# Laptop wireless and Vista, common help



## Atnevon (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey guys.

Ok, so my GF has a laptop with Vista. I have heard troubling things about wireless, but not sure how to help it. From what she told me, it wont reconnect to her router. Do ya'll know of any common quikfixes out there?

Thanks agian, and I'll be able to get more info in the morning.

-Andrew


----------



## Brutalfate (Dec 13, 2007)

It sounds like that your girlfriends wireless is not set to Windows vista's default network?

To fix this go Start > control panel > Network and internet > Network and Sharing centre > Click on "Manage wireless networks, located under "tasks" on the right hand side > Right click on the wireless network > properties> check the box "Automatically connect to this network when in range > restart.


should fix the problem.


----------



## Atnevon (Dec 13, 2007)

Brutalfate said:


> It sounds like that your girlfriends wireless is not set to Windows vista's default network?
> 
> To fix this go Start > control panel > Network and internet > Network and Sharing centre > Click on "Manage wireless networks, located under "tasks" on the right hand side > Right click on the wireless network > properties> check the box "Automatically connect to this network when in range > restart.
> 
> ...



Hopefully this should work. I heard something about wireless conflicts with hardware, but didn't know how to do anything about it. Also, she has that problem when the phone rings, and someone uses the cordless phone, she gets knocked off. I know this has to do with the 2.4mhz phones, but how do you resolve it?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 14, 2007)

You mean 2.4Ghz phone...  you can resolve it by going to a different channel.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Dec 14, 2007)

did you set your network to public, business or home try changing it to home.
or if you havnt configured the router to send dhcp requests (sends ip to the pc automatically) then that may be the problem, also try disabling and enabling the wnic (wireless network interface card) or reinstall the drivers, this normally solved the problem


----------



## Atnevon (Dec 14, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You mean 2.4Ghz phone...  you can resolve it by going to a different channel.



You mean on the phone or router. I think on her router, Netgear brand, there were different frequences i could set to. Like 2.415.1, or something like that. Is that something I could adjust it and fix it?


----------



## Triprift (Dec 14, 2007)

The router if you go into wireless setting with the router there should be an option to change the channel in there just change to a different number and see how you go


----------



## Atnevon (Dec 18, 2007)

ok. Its been a few days, but an update now that I'm sitting in front of the computers. I can defiantly see it kick off when the phones ring. I changed the channel on the router, still no change.

I then tried the phones channel, and I cant change it. Does having a analog/digital cordless phone mean anything in these working?

Also, are there any set-up instructions or tips you all might have in this case. I'm not a buzz when it comes to networking but i guess we all have our shortfalls. 

Thank you again everyone for your help so far.

-Andrew


----------



## spud107 (Dec 18, 2007)

for some reason it just started working after a couple of days trying on vista, wierd. . .


----------

